# Aux input kit for 2004 3series



## sigurros (May 23, 2003)

Has anyone got it installed on your 2004 3series? Do you have the part-no., and where best to order it from? 

I saw one on ebay for the 2003 model, but not sure if it's compatbile with the 2004 model, and neither does the seller, so thought I'd ask.


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

its the same part # but just to make sure call your dealer and ask. Also if you go to the circle BMW  website the AUX input is actually cheaper than the one they sell in Ebay.

Good luck


----------



## sigurros (May 23, 2003)

LordByron said:


> its the same part # but just to make sure call your dealer and ask. Also if you go to the circle BMW  website the AUX input is actually cheaper than the one they sell in Ebay.
> 
> Good luck


Awesome! I went to Circle BMW site and picked up the kit for $32 only (plus whatever shipping it is).
Appreciate the info.
One note of caution for those who want to order from them is that their website is not secured, so it's better to pick up the phone and place your order that way.

Thanks LB!


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

sigurros said:


> Awesome! I went to Circle BMW site and picked up the kit for $32 only (plus whatever shipping it is).
> Appreciate the info.
> One note of caution for those who want to order from them is that their website is not secured, so it's better to pick up the phone and place your order that way.
> 
> Thanks LB!


Glad to help ! :thumbup:


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

How is the sound ?

I have thought about tryin an Apple IPOD into the aux Jack, then thought of the Phatbox n the truck idea ??

I am NOT an Audiofile, just wondering if it works decently ? :dunno:


----------



## Soupcan325i (Sep 17, 2003)

I'm no audiophile, but the aux input sounds great from my mp3 player...I only wish I could skip tracks using the steering wheel controls!


----------



## phrider (May 6, 2002)

Soupcan325i said:


> I'm no audiophile, but the aux input sounds great from my mp3 player...I only wish I could skip tracks using the steering wheel controls!


Would this work with the 2004's?


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

phrider said:


> Would this work with the 2004's?


yes


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

flashinthepan said:


> How is the sound ?
> 
> I have thought about tryin an Apple IPOD into the aux Jack, then thought of the Phatbox n the truck idea ??
> 
> I am NOT an Audiofile, just wondering if it works decently ? :dunno:


I use it with an iPod and an XM receiver... it sounds great! The only bummer about the set up is that the iPod doesn'y offer a true line out, so you need to adjust the volume on both the radio and ipod.


----------



## flashinthepan (Jul 25, 2003)

mquetel said:


> I use it with an iPod and an XM receiver... it sounds great! The only bummer about the set up is that the iPod doesn'y offer a true line out, so you need to adjust the volume on both the radio and ipod.


Cool !!

I could see the Ipod for them longer road trips..and the reg stereo for shorts runs around town.


----------



## captaindrewle (Nov 19, 2002)

mquetel said:


> I use it with an iPod and an XM receiver... it sounds great! The only bummer about the set up is that the iPod doesn'y offer a true line out, so you need to adjust the volume on both the radio and ipod.


Just a note, the third generation ipods have a line out. It is accessed through the dock connector.


----------



## mquetel (Jan 30, 2003)

captaindrewle said:


> Just a note, the third generation ipods have a line out. It is accessed through the dock connector.


Yeah, I saw in this other thread that you built a custom harness to get the line out from the Belkin adapter. Would really appreciate the details needed to build my own also. :thumbup: I'm keen on circumventing the amp section in the Belkin adapter... I've heard some negative things about noise.


----------



## BJSteffes (Feb 11, 2004)

*2004 330Ci AUX inputer install*



LordByron said:


> its the same part # but just to make sure call your dealer and ask. Also if you go to the circle BMW  website the AUX input is actually cheaper than the one they sell in Ebay.
> 
> Good luck


Is this install tough? For 32 bucks you can't go wrong....but is it easy to install?


----------



## LordByron (Aug 1, 2003)

BJSteffes said:


> Is this install tough? For 32 bucks you can't go wrong....but is it easy to install?


Its easy to install if you are familiar w/ took and a drill ... just follow the directions here take your time and have fun!


----------



## wooldogg (Jul 28, 2003)

I have the XM Delphi Roady and would like to install the Aux Input line for audio instead of using the FM Modulator. 

However, i have the OEM CD-Changer installed in the trunk. Will i be able to easily switch between the two (CD Changer or XM) if needed???


----------

